# Traeger Renegade elite



## mrclean28 (Apr 11, 2016)

I sat here watching the info commerical on the Traeger pellet grills I think I love this one just looking to get  little feedback here. I ejoy the Masterbuild but miss the flat open style grill. Stacking is just not cool for me LOL. I love my egg but it is to heaey to tote along. To many choices out there. Thanks up front

http://www.traegergrills.com/renegade-elite.html#start=19


----------



## seenred (Apr 12, 2016)

There's been more great food turned out on Traegers than any other pellet grill...mostly cuz they've been around so much longer.  I've never owned a Traeger myself, but many who do say the build quality has suffered since production went overseas.  

I wasn't familiar with that model...must be one of Traeger's newer lines.  The free shipping is a very attractive offer.  Plus, it looks like it's got some nicer features than a standard Lil' Tex or Traeger Jr., but for $750 there are other brands that might compete.  Before you buy, you might compare: Firecraft, Green Mountain Grills, Louisiana Grills, Chargriller.  And for a couple hundred more you could consider Rec Tec.

Good luck! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Red


----------



## mrclean28 (Apr 12, 2016)

Cool will check them out as well


----------

